# Lack of concentration!!



## xsadiex

Hey guys,
Since finding out I'm pregnant my concentration levels have been terrible, I'm currently finishing the second year of my degree so have to get loads of essays in, I can barely read right now I don't know what's wrong with me!
Bloody hormones I guess..
On the bright side my bbs have started to grow already :thumbup:

Is there a way to tackle this brain mal-function?!


----------



## Kmx

Hey I'm the same im in my second year of my degree and got an exam tomorrow. I've found it very very hard to study and I'll be surprised if I pass on my first attempt but I just keep thinking that this baby needs me to do really well and hav a good job one day- that usually motivates me. 
If it's not the constant thinking and worrying about how to tell my parents it's total exhaustion so I know how u feel. I used to be really good at studying too!
What course are you studying? Are you planning on going back after you have baby? Have you told your university about the pregnancy?

Xx


----------



## syntaxerror

Nope.
I cooked carrots a while back and stuck my hand into the boiling water to check whether they were done. Pregnancy brain = you will do stupid things.


----------



## xsadiex

I'm studying politics and I emailed my tutor today, he was really nice about it and we're meeting up tomorrow to talk about options.
I'm so worried about doing a dissertation and having a new born baby, not sure it's possible but my university is very good with support. I def want to carry on with uni.
Good luck with your exam tomorrow!
I guess we've got good motivation now :)

Haha putting your hand in boiling water is a great example of baby brain ahha! x


----------



## amygwen

Oh this is just the start...
I had terrible baby brain throughout my pregnancy and it HASN'T gone away! It helped carrying around a notepad and a pen so I could write things down that I needed to remember because otherwise I would forget everything and NOT concentrate!


----------



## NewMommy17

ughhhhhh talk about trying to stay focus in classs it just wouldnt happen for me today in class another world i was in completely off track !


----------



## jc_catt

HaHa, mommies memory. I got it too. Totally can't concentrate. My mom says it's like 
talking to someone on crack- I can never just stick to a topic.


----------



## dreabae

My concentration literally shot down hill. I found out just before new years so on new years I was dd and It was baddd. I ran like 6 red lights within 2 hours lol. Ive lost complete track of how many Ive ran since. I had to memorize 73 airport codes for a class. I looked at the professor and Laughed. Im suppose to be doing a project right now but nope what am I doing posting on bnb and sitting on facebook and once in awhile I zone out on tv lol


----------



## preppymommy

I've completly lost any focus I've ever had but I have ADD so it's to be expected without adderall :(


----------

